# Cheater bei FIFA?



## AntoniusGER (7. September 2016)

Hallo Forum,

ich überlege mir fifa 17 PC Version zu kaufen allerdings habe ich bedenken wegen cheater.  Gibt es bei fifa genau so viele cheater wie bei den schootern und wie sieht es bei Konsolen aus, sind da auch welche unterwegs?

Danke


----------



## DerSnake (7. September 2016)

Nein gibt keine Cheater. (Spiele Fifa online seid Fifa 12 auf den pc)


----------



## PHENOMII (7. September 2016)

In Ultimate Team wirst du leider auf viele "Cheater" treffen - vorallem auf PC. Denn es gibt Lücken, die EA seit Fifa 12 nicht gefixt hat. Diese Leute sind dann in der Lage, das Spiel zu unterbrechen, ohne dass diese dann eine Niederlage zugeschrieben bekommen und so schnell Coins farmen können. Aber diese sind hauptsächlich in den Ligen 1 und 2 anzutreffen. Dies betrifft aber nur den Ultimate Team Modus von Fifa.


----------

